# Most Stable T-Mobile Jelly Bean ROM?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

About to root and flash a friends phone with jelly bean. I'm thinking of going with AOKP build 1 unless there is another more stable ROM to go with. Any suggestions?


----------



## mojorisin7178 (Oct 9, 2011)

Omm I would not use AOKP build 1 MAybe build 2 but I would try a few AOKP nightlys first before you decide on one. AOKP is definitly the way to go as far as jb roms are concerned but every phone is a little different so you have to just try them out to see what fits. DONT FORGET TO MAKE A BACKUP OF THE STOCK ROM BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING. I'm sure you know that but just to be safe. I personally like TWRP as far as recoveries go. So I would start with build 2 and then try a few nightlys after build 2. I would say the sept 17 or 18 is good. but give each rom a day or two to see what your friend is comfortable with. Good luck


----------



## softwareguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck with that. Seems that the Radio is the biggest issue. Very nice ROM, but phone becomes totally worthless as the person the other end can't hear you. Seems to be a problem with any JB based ROM I have tried on this phone.


----------

